# Silver Screens



## Dill

I rang Silver Screens this morning and they don't do them for the Arto. does anyone do them. 

Regards

Dill


----------



## Friant

Try Van Comfort from Retford, Nottingham.
They do a very large range of internal and external thermals for "difficult" vans


----------



## deefordog

Looks like Taylormade don't do them either.


----------



## icer

This company do them

http://www.kantop-isomatten.de/dokument/ProduktKatalog.pdf

Ian


----------



## Dill

Friant said:


> Try Van Comfort from Retford, Nottingham.
> They do a very large range of internal and external thermals for "difficult" vans


Rang Vancomfort today and yes your right they do them. One has to make an appointment and take MH to measure up and then make them for you to pick up about a week or so later. The chap I needed to speak to wasn't there, and was asked ring back Wednesday or Thursday this week.

I would've thought Silver Screens could do this too.

Regards

Dill


----------



## alphadee

Van Comfort made ours while we waited...about 2 hours I think.


----------



## jonegood

We had one made for our arto in Morocco.

Granted its not the quality of the European ones but it works well looks OK and the best bit - 

it cost the equivalent of £50.


----------

